# 2010 Service Engine light- Error code- 0448



## lurky (Nov 24, 2014)

hi
I have been experiencing an intermittent fueling issue with my 2010 rogue... when I put gas in the tank the nozzle immediately pops... as though the tank were full, and it stops fueling. I am able to get around this my varying the pressure on the nozzle or twisting it around at different angles, then I can put gas in for a few seconds before it pops again. I was just about to take it to my mechanic when suddenly the issue stopped occurring and fueling was fine. 
2 weeks ago the 'check engine soon' light appeared on the dashboard. I took it to autozone and they determined that the issue is: Error code- 0448 :
Evaporative Emission systems vent control circuit shorted.
And now all of a sudden the fueling issue is back.
Does anyone know if the issues are connected? And is fixing the shorted circuit something I can order parts for and fix myself? 
Thanks!


----------

